# Twilight and Amor



## morla (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi! I forgot to tell you guys about the fish I already have. I have 2 male bettas named Twilight and Amor! I really love them.

Twilight










Amor


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Twilight loos beautiful! I have one that looks almost like amor :]


----------



## morla (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks! I one time almost killed Twilight from temperature shock. Stupid me, but he was ok and it will never happen again.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

Beautiful bettas. I hope that they are in separate tanks.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm pretty sure they are. If you look, you see a 1.5 gallon tank with one fish in it. They're pretty.


----------



## morla (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes there in seperate tanks.


----------

